
Tips for reading new code bases - jjallen
https://blog.safia.rocks/post/170269021619/tips-for-reading-new-codebases
======
DrScump
Past, extensive HN discussions on the topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9784008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9784008)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11197822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11197822)

